# reporting in....



## bowtechrulez (Sep 12, 2009)

anyone had any luck or any sightings? as for me just geese chipmunks n birds...oh and a very noisy woodpecker!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing here in marion. I'm shocked!


----------



## ddawg (Sep 12, 2009)

I just had a great encounter with a nice 6 point @ 30 yds. Perfect shot situation.....But if I shoot all the little deer then I won't have any big deer.  But man was it tough to let him walk!!!
I didn't think to get a pic.


----------



## gutfire (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive killed a limit of mosquitoes. And ran over my quiver and arrows on the way to stand when it fell off the front rack of 4wheeler. Smooth


----------



## Doughdid (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing in palmetto. Just a peaceful morning.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 12, 2009)

christy said:


> Nothing here but an annoying crow and the neighbors dove shooting



lol after i read about ur crows comment i hear a army of em outta nowhere n look up...30 of em atleast...jinx!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing here in Oglethorpe County so far...


----------



## joshguest (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a hog n plenty of ducks so far in mcintosh county.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing here at the workplace either....Yall make me feel like i am in the woods though...keep em comin.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing yet in monroe county!


----------



## deerhunter70 (Sep 12, 2009)

DROPPINEM said:


> Nothing here at the workplace either....Yall make me feel like i am in the woods though...keep em comin.



I'm with you at work today and tomorrow...


Come on now somebody post some pics...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 12, 2009)

No deer ..... cobb core land.

1 hour to go...


----------



## swamp (Sep 12, 2009)

*hancock*

Nothing feeling good though!


----------



## patmaxam (Sep 12, 2009)

Jumped two does driving in at 5:30. Hope they come back around. Hunting suburbs lawrenceville. Other than that, 3 squirrels and two different beavers! I know but the land owner thinks they're "cute". Ugh


----------



## Adlerauge (Sep 12, 2009)

nothing on pigeon yet, beautiful morning though!!!


----------



## burkehunter (Sep 12, 2009)

Just got back to the house and I jumped some bedded deer going to the stand this morning.  The only action I had in the stand this morning was hearing a turkey a ways off and having a fox walk under my stand(it was hard not to practice).


----------



## trentb (Sep 12, 2009)

Only 1 seen as of now. Gonna sit till 12. In south fulton.


----------



## Dupree (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing in paulding, except a big hawk almost hitting me. Little bit longer then I'm gonna ease on out.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 12, 2009)

Two 8's, One 5, a spike and a buttonhead, all in the red zone. All passed.


----------



## Fireaway (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw a little 2.5 yr old 8 point, and I let him pass. I also so a nice doe and when I drew on her, she saw me. She stopped at about 30 yrds and Right when I let the arrow fly she ran off. First miss of the year.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 12, 2009)

4 does and 2 small bucks in Walker County. No shot or didn't want to shoot the little bucks. Got  to goo in early, event this evening....RW


----------



## law dawg (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing in warren cty. Bout to climb down and head to athens!


----------



## burkehunter (Sep 12, 2009)

sorry bout that but at least you saw something and got to draw back on it (Fireaway)


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing here in Rockdale, just a few squirrels ,birds and geese flying.Jumped one at 5:30 driving in the property.


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Sep 12, 2009)

*Doe!*

Got a doe in the backyard this morning around 8:00.  Got her to the cooler for some good sausage.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## speedy261999 (Sep 12, 2009)

saw 2 does and 2 fawns this morning. I shot at one of the does but just grazed her. alittle meat and fat on the arrow but no blood on the ground or arrow. oh well maybe tonight.


----------



## law dawg (Sep 12, 2009)

law dawg said:


> Nothing in warren cty. Bout to climb down and head to athens!



Just had a young 10 pointer pay a visit. Athens can wait a few more minutes!


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 12, 2009)

gotitwithmybow said:


> Got a doe in the backyard this morning around 8:00.  Got her to the cooler for some good sausage.  Good luck everyone!



congrats on doe bet it good to get blood back umping ...good practice for the big un!


----------



## kevincox (Sep 12, 2009)

I slep in and looks like I made the right decision based on these post


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing happening here in Henry over food plots. Bout to get down and pull the card on the camera on the back side in the hardwoods. Sure was a nice morning though.


----------



## limbhanger (Sep 12, 2009)

Wife is still sick so I slept in. Too hot, you guys becareful and stick one for me.


----------



## boothy (Sep 12, 2009)

shot a good 9 this morning will post pics later. Had to swing by the office while in town about to head back to the house and downloead them on the computer


----------



## MLCausey (Sep 12, 2009)

What is this "too hot?" Its PERFECT. Not to mention the hubs (kcausey) just put some meat in the freezer but I'll let him tell that story...still relaxin in my viper in monroe co. For now...


----------



## deerhunter70 (Sep 12, 2009)

congrats to the ones that got them one..shame on you that stayed in bed..lol...I'm at work or I would been out there and wouldn't have cared if I didn't see a deer..I've waited all year for the season but will have to wait a couple more days before I hit the woods because of work..saving vacation for Nov.

READY TO SEE SOME PICS...


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Come on yall weres the pictures?


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Sep 12, 2009)

In the tree at 4:45 am to avoid pushing anything out of the area...out at 9:30..not a single deer. Pulled the memory cards on both cams...NADA. I have been getting daily pics til now. It seems like they know...?


----------



## Ryanbig (Sep 12, 2009)

Saw 5 does and 2 bucks in Morgan County today! They were moving all morning.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Sep 12, 2009)

shot a doe around 80 pounds this morning.Saw a big shooter 8 at first light but his 6th sense kicked in before i could draw.Saw few does at 8 out of range.Had several more does come in at 830 took one of them.Will post some more pics later got to get to jrs birthday party.


----------



## Rountree (Sep 12, 2009)

Saw one rabbit and way too many dang birds in N. Hall Co.  I felt sure they would be on the grape vines this morning as they usually are.  Uhh!  Congrats to those who were successful.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Sep 12, 2009)

*ku morning*

wifes first archery hunt, she saw 1 spike and 3 does but didn't get a shot, as for me and my little girl we played nintendo ds in our 2 man stand, great morning


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw a possum!!


----------



## shotcaller20 (Sep 12, 2009)

saw a squirrel and a turkey but no deer....out by 930


----------



## sengdigger (Sep 12, 2009)

Had three does slip in on me at 9:45 on Sw crk wma. When I shot i hit a limb and missed , Gonna try again this evening.


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Sep 12, 2009)

busted a few walkin in this a.m. but nothing sitting


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 12, 2009)

Big ol Hen turkey and a limb rat.


----------



## markland (Sep 12, 2009)

No deer for me either, got down around 10 and went and pulled my card off my cam on my other stand.  2 does and a small buck in front of it for a few minutes at 7 this AM, danggit!  Gonna try it again this evening but definitely know where I will be in the morning!  Mark


----------



## FishinMech (Sep 12, 2009)

nothing on the back side of wma in paulding sat there till 1 just enough tree rats to fill 100 quart cooler one of those tree rats was a fox and he was about 7lb thought about some pratice but passed going to move stands tonight and hope they r moving there good luck to anyone in the woods right now and when yall go back. pics pics pics come on yall


----------



## BowtechDude (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw two does, got winded.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 12, 2009)

Jumped one going to the stand b4 sunrise, her sinuses are clean now. Checked my other camera where i did not hunt, had 3 does around 7 this morning all over that stand, nothing where i was.


----------



## krw1029 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Yep*



trentb said:


> Only 1 seen as of now. Gonna sit till 12. In south fulton.



Maybe this evenin well bring us some better luck. Im sure well have somethin to celebrate tonight


----------



## hotamighty (Sep 12, 2009)

I didnt see any deer but I did find my first ever shed antler.  Not the biggest but he has probably grown up enough to be a good first bow kill if I can get on him. It just started raining so as soon as it stops I will be heading back out.


----------



## bench_hound (Sep 12, 2009)

Had two does come in about 7:45 this morning in Hall County. Over thirty 18 to 30 yard shots over a 1 1/2 hour time period just couldn't figure out how to get those white spots to dissapear. Would have loved to ventilate one but just can't bring myself to killing one with spots.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jumped two coming back to the truck and jumped another checking my camera, oh well at least the seasons started!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing this morning in jasper county...hope the evening is better.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 12, 2009)

about to head out again tryin to get wife to hurry and a quick poiinter if any of ya takn that signifigant other DONT RUSH THEM! lol good luck to all again tonight even ones had work this morn...


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 12, 2009)

Went this morning, they moved late for me, had a doe come in around 9.45am.  Drew back, put the pin on the sweet spot about to click the release trigger, all of a sudden I hear a commotion behind me, out flops 2 fawns still wearing spots. Needless to say, I gave momma a pass this morning and watched the family for about 30 minutes.  Going back in the morning, gotta do my other favorite Fall activity.....WATCH COLLEGE FOOTBALL.......good luck all.


----------



## BPR (Sep 12, 2009)

just me and the tree rats this morning.


----------



## rustvyper (Sep 12, 2009)

Hunted Oaky Woods this morning...no deer but I did have a humming bird come perch on my bow for about 30 seconds. Since I had my facemask on I don't think he could figure out what I was! Highlight of my morning...


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Sep 12, 2009)

in hall co now aint even seen a tree rat !


----------



## SonShine13109 (Sep 12, 2009)

bowtechrulez said:


> about to head out again tryin to get wife to hurry and a quick poiinter if any of ya takn that signifigant other DONT RUSH THEM! lol good luck to all again tonight even ones had work this morn...



Hey sweetie..you might not want to talk about me if theres the off chance i might read it  In the tree stand with the hubby for mu first hunt ever. Had to work this morning but hoping for something tonight. What a gorgeous day though!


----------



## Duckhawk (Sep 12, 2009)

Back at it again sitting high in the pines on the edge of a food plot, got some acorns dropping to my right maybe I will see something this evening! Good luck to all!


----------



## Dupree (Sep 12, 2009)

Only tree rats this evening so far.


----------



## meherg (Sep 12, 2009)

krw1029 said:


> Maybe this evenin well bring us some better luck. Im sure well have somethin to celebrate tonight



go to floyd with parker


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2009)

Shot a nice fat doe this morning at around 10:15. Pics posted in the challenge section.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 12, 2009)

Hunted in Carroll Co. The hard and soft mast is almost non-existent. Sow turkeys and great blue harron. No fresh deer signs anywhere... disappointing opener.


----------



## david w. (Sep 12, 2009)

i had a 10 pointer come out but it was on tv, i could have shoot at it but i would have tore up my tv but another hunter did though


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hunted lake russel W.M.A. and saw nothing.I caught a copperhead on the way out thats about it.Sign in sheet had around a hundred names on it but only 2 turned in at 12:30.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 12, 2009)

Didn't hunt this morning.  This evening I was set up over muscadines.  Around 7:15pm or so I spot a deer coming right at me.  Spike .  And then I see one coming up behind him.  Mr. Spike got a free pass and walked slowly through one of my lanes at 15 yards.  I focused on the deer behind it which turned out to be a little fork horn.  .  But wait...there's one behind that one.  Mr. Fork horn followed the spike slowly through the same lane at 15 yards.  Ok, now focused on the one trailing these guys.   "Please be a bigger buck or a fat doe."  Another little fork horn!    You've got to be kidding me.  That guy also walked slowly through that same lane at 15 yards.  The decision to pass them up came pretty easily.  But I'm hunting on a very small tract so I don't think I'll ever see them as adults.  The surrounding hunters will blast them.  But who knows.  Wait...there's one more!  "Oh please be a fat doe!"  It's another freakin' spike!  This one's path started out like the first three but it changed direction and fed on muscadines right in front of me at about 10 yards.  I snapped a few pics with bow in one hand and camera in the other.  They all turned out blurry but here are the best two.  Also saw a doe at about 60 yards and a doe at about 40.  Going back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 12, 2009)

Had a blast with all the good reports.  Hope ya'll can keep 'em coming.


----------



## drenalin07 (Sep 12, 2009)

went to heard co. this morning. had 3 does and a spike at 7:50am at 128 yards. i need more pins. went back at 12 and had a long beard come by at 5:15


----------



## bassnbuck (Sep 12, 2009)

saw 5 small bucks and 6 does within 30 yds of stand this evening walking through hardwoods.  waiting on the big one to show


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2009)

Ska-zilch, notta, noseeum !


----------



## turbogt (Sep 12, 2009)

Couple tree rats was all I saw.
Had a great time taking my son on his first bowhunt though!
Congrats to all who had success - as for the rest of us we're just gettin' started!


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 13, 2009)

Zilch for me and my buddy at Redlands WMA.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 13, 2009)

Had a house cat with a mouse in its mouth.... no deer....


----------



## bowboy1989 (Sep 13, 2009)

nothing southern emanuel county


----------



## levi11 (Sep 13, 2009)

saw 13 turkeys thats about all


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not a thing my way. Might have stunk the place up  a bit hanging my stand yesterday afternoon but with some luck will have some pictures to post of one this evening. Good luck to all and let the arrows fly


----------



## trentb (Sep 13, 2009)

Back in the tree for the evening. Nothing yet. Got lots of grapes on the ground and one whiteoak droping pretty good. In the same tree I killed a 13 out of last year. Should be good.


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 13, 2009)

is't too hot out there.
spend the weekend postup with the wife in the rut.
maybe next weekend. good luck y'all.


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Sep 13, 2009)

0 for 2!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 13, 2009)

*So close!!*

I hunted the same stand as yesterday - over some muscadines.  No morning, just afternoon.  The first one to come out was a spotted fawn all by itself at around 6:15.  It fed along very slowly 35 yards out.  Mental note: I need to get a camera arm.  The next one was a big doe about 90 yards out acting skittish.  Later, a doe and a fawn ran past about 100 yards out.  At about 7:15pm two nice does and two fawns creep in and start feeding.  The bigger doe and two fawns were slowly feeding towards a shooting lane at 18 yards.  The other doe was between us and protected by cover.  It looked like the bigger doe was about to head through my lane so I started to draw.  Nope, it stopped to feed some more.  I eased back down.  It starts walking again, I start to draw again, if stops again, I ease back down again.  And it happens a third time.  Finally, it's two steps away from the opening I had cut.  It's feeding, I'm ready to draw, the closer doe is about 10 yards away still covered by leaves and branches but about to step into the open.  Then the big doe looks up right at me!!  Crap!!  I'm frozen like a statue, holding the bow ready to draw, and the big doe starts doing the "Oh no you didn't" head bob.  The other three don't have a clue and keep slurping muscadines.  "C'mon, I'm just a clump of leaves up here.  Nothing to be alarmed about."  Nope, 'ol nanny was too smart for that.  After a 30 second staring contest, she whirled and ran and the others scattered too.  Nothing came by after that except a rabbit.  I thought it was a sure thing but that doe busted me big time.  Now it's personal!


----------



## mitchell9240 (Sep 15, 2009)

I went this afternoon nice overcast day didnt see anything in my stand but my buddy had a doe creep up on him. he got busted... 


                                                lowndes county boy


----------



## FishinMech (Sep 15, 2009)

Well i can tell yall i went to move stands at 1300 and we are pulling into the property and there is a yearling at 40 yrds and the bow is in the case behind the seat. Then me and my bud go and looked at a ridge i have wanted to hunt and at the bottom there is a deer think its a buck but couldnt see that good at 1345 then we go to look at another spot and see another one time 1430 turned around and started to look for a tree and yellow jacket nest got stung in the arm on the back side of it and almost got stung in the head but got it off in time. So needless to say i didnt like that ridge so that is my day of seeing while im not in the woods with my bow.


----------



## Mullet (Sep 15, 2009)

Aint seen a deer yet. Did manage to kill a nice sow tho.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Sep 15, 2009)

Will post a few videos, and a pic of a MONSTER... Walked in at 6am and he walked by 3 hours before me on the same camers.....  Will post when I get home.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 15, 2009)

Good opener!    


Killed a 2.5yr old doe Saturday afternoon, looked to be slow start in Crawford county though, mine was the first deer checked in to Silver Bullet cooler this year.  Saw 12 on that hunt, 3 bucks, 3 fawns, 6 does, passed on the bucks, 2 were yearlings(1.5 yrs old) 4 and 6pt, other was a 2.5 yr old 8 pt. 

Saw deer on every hunt, Sunday afternoon saw a mature 4.5yr old 8pt, will be setup on him next time I go down. Jim(turkeyhuntinfool) killed a doe Sunday afternoon. There were only three deer in the cooler after we dropped his off Sunday night, two were ours.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 15, 2009)

forgot to mention......



the food was good too,



 here is the low country boil from Saturday night, had 1/2 bushel of fresh Louisiana oysters too. Friday was Kingfish steaks we caught in Jupiter Florida, Sunday Ribeyes..............


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

miss a hog at 6:45 at 8:30 miss nice 8 pt 4 year old at lest bow fall last night did not have time to shoot never do that any morehttp://74.54.61.131/images/smilies


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

deer r moving at day light and at 7:00 in the after noon down south here


----------



## krw1029 (Sep 16, 2009)

meherg said:


> go to floyd with parker



I aint gonna find good luck with parker...or deer in floyd


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 16, 2009)

Had a 2.5 year old 8 pt under my stand Tuesday evening. Came out at 7:19 stayed around till dark. Good hunt. He got the first "let'em grow" pass of the season!


----------



## burkehunter (Sep 16, 2009)

That low country boil is making me hungry, nice spread!


----------



## Gadget (Sep 17, 2009)

burkehunter said:


> That low country boil is making me hungry, nice spread!





It ate good......


We usually eat pretty good at the club, the hunting is not too bad either.......


----------



## SonShine13109 (Sep 17, 2009)

come on sat! i checked cam n did a lil scout and tons of tracks n fresh droppings 30 yrds behind stand....trimmed a few lanes n now just waitin on opportunity..COME ON SAT!


----------



## FishinMech (Sep 17, 2009)

Nothing in Paulding all week going in the am try to get a slick head.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 17, 2009)

*doe down yesterday*

can't hunt today way to much rain.

killed this doe yesterday at 7:15pm


----------



## Gadget (Sep 21, 2009)

Good weekend for deer movement, saw around 30 deer over Friday and Saturday, had 12 different deer at 20 yds or less............ gave them all a pass.

Red oaks and Water oaks dropping, whites haven't started yet.

Here are some pics from the stand...........just a camera phone, so pics aren't too good.


----------

